# Can Digestive Enzymes Cause Gas?



## bones

I've just taken one digestive (plant) enzyme pill and the pill gave me gas big time. This has happened in the past with a similar type of enzyme pill. I just thought reducing the amount would help.Here are the ingredients:Bromelain (from pineapple) 120 GDUPapain (from papaya fruit)Protease - Acid stable (from Aspergillus oryzae) 10 SAPUAmylase (from Aspergillus oryzae) 400 DULipase (from Aspergillus niger) 60 FCCLUProtease (from Aspergillus oryzae) 400 HUTLactase (from Aspergillus oryzae) 20 ALUCellulase (from Trichoderma longbrachiatum)Hemicellulase (fromAspergillus niger) 10 HCURice bran, rice flour, microcrystalline cellulose, magnesium stearate (vegetable source), silicon dioxideI'm not sure if it has to do with what the capsule is made of or the fact that not al the enzymes were used up (I ate only rice and fish, no dairy for lactase to act on, etc.).Also, the gas acts up after I start drinking lots of water to quell the gas. Water "activates" enzymes.Any thoughts?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I don't see anything in there that should increase your fart frequency 4-8 hours after you take the pill.Or are they making you burp? Bloat? Cramping Pain? Not sure what symptom sometimes associated with gas (although other than burps and farts all other gas symptoms can be caused by things that are not gas) you are having issues with.Plant enzymes may not help with bloating as they do not signal the gut the same way pancreatin does and it is the only one that has been tested for bloating.


----------



## nrep

Though I don't know the reason for it, enzymes also give me horrible gas, bloating, and cramping.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor

I get violently ill from anything that has papaya in it. MSG is made from papaya. I only found this out when I was in a nutrion class and someone mentioned that they too were alergic to MSG so they could not eat papaya. Maybe that is it?


----------



## WonkyColon

I don't have that side effect, but my (real-world) friend who has GERD says she gets gas from them.


----------

